# Everyone Who Got Baby Tegus This Year



## Logie_Bear (Sep 8, 2012)

I was looking at Esmeralda the other day and was just floored by how much she's grown already. I've loved watching all the new tegu threads, so I thought it'd be fun to see some growth rate pics! If you're like me I'm sure you took a pic the day you got your baby, so here's how I'd like this thread to go:

Post a 1st day you brought your gu home pic, and then post a 'as-of now' pic. Be sure to say how many days have transpired between pic1 and pic2

So, I'll start:

Here's Ezzy fresh out of the box on 8/7








And here she is on 9/7







Now post yours!


----------



## aambumann (Sep 9, 2012)

Here is Quincy on 8-2-12 and 9-9-12


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 9, 2012)

heres Tarot on 7/10 
[attachment=5094]

and here is he today on 9/9, 3 months old on the 13th
[attachment=5095]


----------



## aambumann (Sep 9, 2012)

how did you get the pictures in the post other than attached thumbnails?


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 9, 2012)

when you add the attachment to the post, an option will come up down where the attachments are to "insert into post"


----------



## Steven. (Sep 9, 2012)

I would post picture of blue... But he didnt grow much lol.. His skin is actually getting a bit dull, so i think his first shed might be coming up...


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 9, 2012)

i feel like tarot is growing slower than everyone else, but he gets all his supplements and uvb. hmmmm


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 10, 2012)

HeatherN- 

I dont know about slow growth. Tarot looks nearly identical to Esmeralda these days in both growth rate and colors. Do you have a size measurement on him?

aambumann -

If you do a full reply, you can also click on the little photo pic that opens a URL link to add your pic into the post that way (i use imageshack for my uploads, usually)

Both your babies are looking great tho. Lets see some more folks posting theirs! <3


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 10, 2012)

yogi











and boo boo


----------



## aambumann (Sep 10, 2012)

[attachment=5117]8-2-12


Sorry trying to get the pictures to show up larger.



9-9-12[attachment=5117]


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 10, 2012)

MacGyver on 7/25/12
[attachment=5115]

MacGyver 3 minutes ago, 9/10/12
[attachment=5116]

I believe he was around 11 inches when I got him, and he is about 18.5 inches now


----------



## Odonata (Sep 10, 2012)

Shadow when he arrived around 7 inches, 7/25/12.





About six weeks, 23 inches, 9/6/12.





No good object for size reference unfortunately. However both pictures are in the same location in the same enclosure so roughly equal scaling.


----------



## aambumann (Sep 10, 2012)

sorry testing


----------



## Rodney (Sep 10, 2012)

Xibulba 8/3 10 inches
[attachment=5118]
and 9/1 15 inches
[attachment=5119]


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 10, 2012)

Odonata said:


> Shadow when he arrived around 7 inches, 7/25/12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy cow, are you sure that's the same lizard!  I'm a little jealous your got shadow when he was so little! Ezzy's green was a shed away from being gone by the time I got her. The difference on shadow is astounding!



aambumann said:


> sorry testing



Are you trying to upload the photos straight from your computer/device?
If you try uploading to a site like photobucket or image shack first, then linking that into your comment, I believe it will automatically show up the larger size. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong here. :x


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 10, 2012)

Tarot was 11 inches when i got him, now hes 17. alot less growth than 7 to 24!


----------



## boggles (Sep 11, 2012)

[attachment=5120]
Day 1 during July about 10 inches
[align=center]Dozer the Columbian Golden tegu
[attachment=5121]
9-11-12, 14 inches[/align]


----------



## Odonata (Sep 11, 2012)

I realize they all grow at different rates. I am not sure what is normal for feeding at this age, but I was originally feeding Shadow twice a day. He will eat 3 times a day given the chance, so if my schedule allows I run home for lunch and feed him. It doesn't matter how attractive the food type is for him, as soon as he is full he turns his head and closes his eyes if offered more.

I am not sure if Shadow is lazy or if it is a byproduct of tong feeding but he really does not eat anywhere near as much if left to find it in his food dish. If not fed enough he makes it clear by tearing up his enclosure, digging everything up. Also if he is hungry it seems to mess with his schedule, he will stay up late to get fed, eat quickly and then rush underground to sleep.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 11, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> Tarot was 11 inches when i got him, now hes 17. alot less growth than 7 to 24!



I measured Ezzy this morning. She shed today, and from snout to the very tip of her tail just barely hits 17in. So she's tied with Tarot.


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 11, 2012)

i thought ezzy is younger than tarot though, is she?


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh, maybe? I thought they were both from the 2nd extreme clutch. Bday 6/13 if memory serves correctly


----------



## tmc001 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is my EXG baby...


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 17, 2012)

tmc001 said:


> Here is my EXG baby...



Wow, looking great! I love that you took both pics on your sleeve. Really puts things in perspective!

Do you have the dates on those 2 pics?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Niles...9/12...he already measures almost 17inches. So not too much a baby...<3

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Couple days later ...maybe 9/13...hanging at the foot of my bed like my dogs.  still 17 inches I'm sure

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 17, 2012)

BatGirl1 said:


> Niles...9/12...he already measures almost 17inches. So not too much a baby...<3
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...





Wow, the color on Niles is coming in really pretty! Is he a bw/red cross?


----------



## Carnicero (Sep 17, 2012)

My Extreme Kimbo near his basking rock on July 31st the day I got him.
[attachment=5191]

Kimbo on the same rock today 9/17/12
[attachment=5192]


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 17, 2012)

Carnicero said:


> My Extreme Kimbo near his basking rock on July 31st the day I got him.
> 
> 
> Kimbo on the same rock today 9/17/12



WOW! :O

Kimbo is looking beautiful! I love the black between the white head scales. Is he from the first batch of Extremes?


----------



## Carnicero (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you Logie I think he's pretty handsome lol. I dont think he is from the first clutch because a few members here got theirs a couple weeks before me.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 17, 2012)

Carnicero said:


> Thank you Logie I think he's pretty handsome lol. I dont think he is from the first clutch because a few members here got theirs a couple weeks before me.



Oh cool, then he's a sibling to my girly. I'll be crossing my fingers that Ezzy's white starts to come in as nice as Kimbo's.


----------



## Carnicero (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the white lines going down Esmeraldas back she looks great. The white will come in dont worry, it took a couple weeks for Kimbos to really stand out like it does now.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 17, 2012)

my b/w Argentine Zeus when u first got.him in August 11 he was 6 weeks

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2
Zeus now will be three months Oct 1

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


The bottomed 2 r the latest pics

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 17, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> my b/w Argentine Zeus when u first got.him in August 11 he was 6 weeks
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2
> Zeus now will be three months Oct 1
> ...





B'aawww, he's so widdle! Do know how long he is?


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 17, 2012)

I measured him.two weeks ago at 12"

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Yea he is small barely eats I wish he would eat more and grow hopefully he.doesn't hibernate this year

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 17, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> I measured him.two weeks ago at 12"
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...





Aw, that's about how big Ezzy was when I got her. I'm a little jealous of you for getting you baby so young. It was 90+ temps in my area for weeks and I didnt get her till her green was almost gone.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 17, 2012)

Yea I got him from a exotic reptile store in NY so I picked him out of the bunch they was able to sex him he was a excited little one I actually want to get a Red female

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: RE: Everyone Who Got Baby Tegus This Year*



Logie_Bear said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > Niles...9/12...he already measures almost 17inches. So not too much a baby...<3
> ...





He's supposed to be a plain old blk and wht...but yeah I did notice he wasn't really 'white '...I'm not experienced with the different breeds so hmmm.maybe I got something special? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WarrenTegu (Sep 18, 2012)

not sure how much my boy has grown he was about 6 weeks old when i got him then a freak accident happened and he escaped -.- and then i managed to find him again recently. back at square one.
day he came home a picture before he disappeared and today.


day before he disappeared
[attachment=5201]

came home.
[attachment=5199]


today[attachment=5200]


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll post "Biggin" tonight he’s pushing 3ft. dude is huge! You will think I've been feeding him steroids.


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 18, 2012)

How old is biggin now

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 18, 2012)

I got him July 9th he was born Jun 13th so a little over 3 moths old.


I'm at work now or I would load the pics


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 18, 2012)

Damn he is huge is he a extreme Zeus is a normal b/w Tegu will be 3 months on Oct 1 and on 1 ft lol

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 18, 2012)

He is a Extreme crazy growth rate...


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 18, 2012)

Werd wish Zeus would grow lol and eat

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 18, 2012)

9/18/12 18inches! He grew an inch??? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Niles is 18inches. 9/18/2012

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok, Here is a quick peak at Biggin, I'll ad the rest of my picks to his thread showing his growth rate from when I got him up to today.

Be sure to check Biggins thread for more growth comparison, here are a couple pics with my 10yr old.










Be sure to check Biggins thread for more growth comparison, here are a couple pics with my 10yr old.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 18, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> Ok, Here is a quick peak at Biggin, I'll ad the rest of my picks to his thread showing his growth rate from when I got him up to today.
> 
> Be sure to check Biggins thread for more growth comparison, here are a couple pics with my 10yr old.
> 
> ...



Hahaha, that is so insane. I can't believe he's Ezzy's clutchmate. How many times a day do you feed that monster?


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 18, 2012)

Biggin eats only once a day around 5:30pm, He does get a variety of food and always eats till he stops eating on his own. I let him tell me when he's had enough.

Check his thread out if you want to see how fast he grew in only two months.
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?pid=122585#pid122585


----------



## kim86 (Sep 18, 2012)

What do you feed him usually?


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 18, 2012)

Check his thread it's a long list. I have all info on there.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?pid=122585#pid122585


----------



## tmc001 (Sep 19, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> tmc001 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my EXG baby...
> ...



Sorry, forgot posting dates. the first one is 7/12,and second one is 9/13?
His name is ZAGU?now he is around 22inch?


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow this just makes me sad I haven't gotten mine yet  lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: RE: Everyone Who Got Baby Tegus This Year*



Melissa said:


> Wow this just makes me sad I haven't gotten mine yet  lol



I am still waiting for my Varnyard blk and wht.so I'm happy about niles but sad to be still waiting for original baby order...another sad note,zeus died today...r.i.p. and condolences to owner 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank u

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 11, 2013)

Godzilla when I first got hin oct 26 he was 14"[attachment=6135]

And now 3ft or more[attachment=6136]

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## elmo (Jan 11, 2013)

elmo baby (aug 2012) [attachment=6137]


elmo now (jan 10 2012) [attachment=6138]


----------



## Diablo (Jan 11, 2013)

[attachment=6139]

Yoshi right around christmas when he came up for one day



Here he is now
[attachment=6140]


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: RE: Everyone Who Got Baby Tegus This Year*



Diablo said:


> Yoshi right around christmas when he came up for one day
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is now



Where is yoshi I just see a huge hole he dug

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 12, 2013)

lol.


----------



## Diablo (Jan 13, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Diablo said:
> 
> 
> > Yoshi right around christmas when he came up for one day
> ...



Lol thats the joke. I can't see him now, just the dirt that is on top of him.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 13, 2013)

[attachment=6155]
When I got him

[attachment=6156]
Couple of weeks ago


----------

